# مجموعة شرايط و ترانيم للشهيد العظيم مارمينا بمناسبة عيده



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

كل سنة وانتم طيبيييييييييييييييييييين
عيد العجايبى 
القديس العظيم مارمينا :flowers:
 
:new5::new5::new5:
بستان مريوط.rar

:new5::new5::new5:
نغمات العجايبى.rar

:new5::new5::new5:
شريط طوباك يا مارمينا 

:new5::new5::new5:
شريط تمجيد مارمينا العجايبى 
للشماس ضياء صبرى 

يا ملك السلام

ياربنا يسوع المسيح

فى طريق الابدية

لحن فاى بي افليمين

لحن شاشف انسوب 

لحن زيفتيه

لحن راشى نيه

لحن خين افران

لحن اوكيريوس

الدفنار

لحن إك أزمارؤوت

لحن افتح فاى

لحن ارى اريسفافين

:new5::new5::new5:

شريط يا عجايبى 
للشماس مينا القس مينا

*علشان يد الله*

*من غير خوف*

*يوم استشهادك عيد*

*أرض الأحلام*

*موسيقى *يوم استشهادك عيد

يا عجايبى

*من وانت في البرية*

*كلمة مينا (ترنيمة للأطفال)*

*مارمينا داق العذاب*

*موسيقى ترنيمة علشان يد الله*


:new5::new5::new5::new5:
ترانيم فردية 

تمجيــــــــــــــد مارمينا 

يا مارمينا العجايبى

مارمينا يا حبيبنا

البابا و مارمينا.mp3

أجمل صورة - مارمينا.mp3

09 مارمينا يا امين09.mp3

مارمينا يا شفيعى.mp3

مارمينا اشفع فيا.mp3

صلى يا مارمينا.mp3

انا جاي من دير مارمينا  8.mp3

زي ما كنت حبيب مارمينا   4.mp3

مارمينا لينا مثال.mp3

مارمينا حبيبنا.mp3

13 جاى يا عجايبي.mp3

ذكصولوجية مارمينا العجايبى.mp3

بركة صلوات وشفاعة الشهيد مارمينا 
تكون مع جميعنا 
اميـــــــن





 *+Bent El3dra+*​


----------



## بولا وديع (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*جميل جدا ربنا يعوض تعبك ومحبتك للخدمة
مرسى ليكى
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بولا وديع قال:


> *جميل جدا ربنا يعوض تعبك ومحبتك للخدمة
> مرسى ليكى
> *​


ميرسى يابولا لمرورك
نورت الموضوع 
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ياجامد انت ياحبى
موضوع تحفه
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> ياجامد انت ياحبى
> موضوع تحفه
> تسلم ايدك​


ميرسى يا كركورتى لمرورك
كل سنة وانتى طيبة 
​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


*+++*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 نوفمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> 
> ...


مييييييييييرسى خالص يا امير لمرورك
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## ayman adwar (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل جدا ربنا يعوض تعبك ومحبتك للخدمة
مرسى ليكى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

ayman adwar قال:


> جميل جدا ربنا يعوض تعبك ومحبتك للخدمة
> مرسى ليكى


ميرسى ليك يا ايمن 
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك
​


----------

